# Birthday Shout Out's



## Osiris

Hi about a sticky on the "water hole" for B-day Shout outs, you know what i'm saying?

Instead of new thread starting can just use that one. 


to MaxPayne


----------



## fishfreaks

<---I shall wait  Good Job Max!


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy birthday to you max!! :hbd:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol thanks... It should be nice.


----------



## Lexus

Happy Birthday Max!


----------



## Osiris

ok side track..lol meant to make a STICKY for birthday shout outs that moderator could make up..


----------



## fish_doc

I think this whole idea could get sticky. But just in-case I want everyone to remember My Birthday is *APRIL 25th*


----------



## fishfreaks

well happy belated fish doc!!!!! :hbd:


----------



## fish_doc

Thanks, and its only 293 days till my next one.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

MalawianPro said:


> ok side track..lol meant to make a STICKY for birthday shout outs that moderator could make up..


Ya I got it but these guys are so nice so just bump in and greet me


----------



## Osiris

LOL uh huh, Have a good one?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Not very special... no party, no friends... rather than that I have so many 'presents' from the pals in FishForums he he... Thanks all! I'll try to remember, fish_doc.


----------



## Osiris

lol

Happy BIRTHDAY SHAGGY!!!


Have a drink on me !


----------



## fish_doc

MalawianPro said:


> Have a drink on me !


Or have a drink in a glass. LOL


----------



## Osiris

LMAO, wut he said ^^^


----------



## Lydia

:withstup: lol fish_doc


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Shaggy's birthday? Wow cool!


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Shaggy's birthday? Wow cool!


ya happy birthday shaggy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he... move to the news forum... his greetings are there...


----------



## fish_doc

A big shout out to *SHAGGY*. HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
Now everyone line up for the spanking machine.


----------



## Shaggy

LOL, sorry guys..I had my birthday month wrong. Mine is in Aug. I had it set to July by accident..  But thanks for all the birthday shouts, I hope I still get them when I relaly have a birthday!


----------



## fish_doc

Well happy early birthday. There is always a reason to celebrate.


----------



## Shaggy

lol yes there is


----------



## fish_doc

I think tomorrow we will celebrate the fact its another day of another weekend.


----------



## fishfreaks

happy non birthday shaggy lol


----------



## Lydia

happy birthday guppyart....are you going to get your license today? 

:cake: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :cake:


----------



## fishfreaks

haha lydia

happy birthday to you!!! :hbd:


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> happy birthday guppyart....are you going to get your license today?
> 
> :cake: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :cake:


thanks to you all.
And no I am not going for my license today I am going to get some practice before I go for it I want to pass first try.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! Happy birthday happy birthday happy birth day to Guppyart!!!!!!!!!!!!!
After lawn mowing and gardening, enjoy yourself!


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! Happy birthday happy birthday happy birth day to Guppyart!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> After lawn mowing and gardening, enjoy yourself!


thanks max and I will enjoy myself.
and have a good day all of you.


----------



## baby~doll

:hbd: to....
::::blixem... who is the big three-zero (30)::::
:::::::and:::::::
::::melnz who the big two-zero (20)::::

:king:YAY!!!:fun:​


----------



## fish_doc

baby~doll said:


> ::::blixem... who is the big three-zero (30):::::::::::and:::::::​::::melnz who the big two-zero (20)::::​


​There you go again making me feel old.


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: guys!!


----------



## baby~doll

fish_doc said:


> [/center]
> There you go again making me feel old.


its ok fish doc... you are young at heart and thats all that matters


----------



## fish_doc

My family seems to live long lives. So I guess overall I am young even though I have a few years on most of you.


----------



## fishfreaks

hey your as young as ya feel!or as old as you feel lol


----------



## Osiris

Happy B-day GuppyArt, test isn't that hard, they didnt make me parrell park lol i dont have problem with it at all though, but g/f had to do it, took her 2 times, and well we go around blocks few times so she can get a spot that doesnt require parallel parking lol.


----------



## Lydia

lol MalawianPro

yah my sisters said the test wasnt that hard, guppyart....i hope it isnt because when i take it i will probably be taking it in a standard, lol


----------



## Lydia

lol...you cant drive legally though can you? i think i was 10 before i got to drive....although i steered when i was 6 or so


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> lol MalawianPro
> 
> yah my sisters said the test wasnt that hard, guppyart....i hope it isnt because when i take it i will probably be taking it in a standard, lol


ya same here standard awsome but I just hate the starting out after lights


----------



## fish_doc

You all can practice driving in my yard on the riding mower if you want.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha i dont need to practice driving, but can i fish doc? always wanted to ride one of those around with a beer in the other hand! haha talk about ******* <


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> You all can practice driving in my yard on the riding mower if you want.


ooh now that would be fun being how I can bike faster than it goes.


----------



## fish_doc

Hay riding mowers can be dangerous.

In my great city there have been 2 accidents with them in the last week. I think that is intresting seeing how dry everything is. Not much should need cutting right now.

One a landscaper died after hitting his head when falling off the mower. He was a 57 yr old. The other was a 81 yr old who got his foot caught under the petal and the mower started leaking gas and went up in flames. A driver saw and stopped and while he and 2 of his sons helped the guy off the mower the other son ran in the house and called 911. The guy had 3rd degree burns but is doing good.

So see, Speed dose not go hand in hand with danger.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> Hay riding mowers can be dangerous.
> 
> In my great city there have been 2 accidents with them in the last week. I think that is intresting seeing how dry everything is. Not much should need cutting right now.
> 
> One a landscaper died after hitting his head when falling off the mower. He was a 57 yr old. The other was a 81 yr old who got his foot caught under the petal and the mower started leaking gas and went up in flames. A driver saw and stopped and while he and 2 of his sons helped the guy off the mower the other son ran in the house and called 911. The guy had 3rd degree burns but is doing good.
> 
> So see, Speed dose not go hand in hand with danger.


shoot I am scared to walk now.


----------



## fishfreaks

a few years back, a kid in my neighborhood got his leg cut off by one, then a year or so later another kid was killed by one. that was a good point to make fish doc.


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> ya same here standard awsome but I just hate the starting out after lights



hehe me too...the only two times ive stalled was when i was starting out after lights

oh thank you fish_doc! that sounds like fun! lol

wow thats scary.....remind me to never mow the lawn again

"haha i dont need to practice driving, but can i fish doc? always wanted to ride one of those around with a beer in the other hand! haha talk about ******* <"

well, i have seen two different people drive their lawn mowers up to the gas station....and one of them did have a beer in his hand.....only in florida, lol


----------



## fishfreaks

haha thats great lydia


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Happy birthday, ALFA WOLF!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: to you!!!


----------



## fish_doc

Happy Birthday Alpha Wolf. Wooo Hoooooo another party.



> well, i have seen two different people drive their lawn mowers up to the gas station....and one of them did have a beer in his hand.....only in florida, lol


My wifes grandpa lives in florida and they use their golf cart like a car in their neibhorhood. Drive to the gas station, golf course, over to their friends, corner store, The whole neibhorhood uses them like that. LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Happy birthday mlefev!  I remember that! And also pass my greetings to your parents too  

Happy birthday to Hemingway! I dun know if he is a member of this forum


----------



## Pac-Man

Speaking of members...when Shaggy made the move, did we get rid of that attentiontest thing?


----------



## guppyart

happy birthday fishfreaks whichever one is celebrating there birthday.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ya, happy birthday, fishfreak! So which one of you two is celebrating this day?


----------



## euRasian32

Happy b-day mlefev and fishfreaks!


----------



## fishfreaks

thanks guys! its me, tony and boy am i getting old lol


----------



## guppyart

fishfreaks said:


> thanks guys! its me, tony and boy am i getting old lol


yes you are getting old but now that I think about it all of us are.


----------



## Pareeeee

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU GUYS! 








(photo courtesy of nationalaquarium.co.nz)


----------



## fishfreaks

hey thats cute characin gal!


----------



## fish_doc

Happy Birthday,
Happy Birthday,
Gloom and Dispair
People dying everywhere.
Happy Birthday.

Everyone now lets all sing along.

LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy Birthday
Happy Birthday
Gloom and Dispair
People dying everywhere...
Happy Birthday.

to me!!! HAHAHA


----------



## mlefev

euRasian32 said:


> Happy b-day mlefev and fishfreaks!



Thank you. I wasn't around to say thanks earlier. I went to Disneyland


----------



## fish_doc

I hope you are getting a kickback for the advertising on Disney.


----------



## mlefev

I wish. Actually it was about 100 degrees, humid, and the restaurants in the park were hardly ever open. Still, I had fun, just not as much as I expected


----------



## fish_doc

With that heat it probably seemed more like dizzy land.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Or like my motherland 
So mlefev, did you receive any present?


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy Birthday MalawianPro, fishn00b, deep and screwball! :hbd:!!!


----------



## Osiris

Thanx! Got a new digital camera already


----------



## fish_doc

Happy Birthday. We want to see a picture of your camera. LOL


----------



## fish_doc

Oh yea dont call me names. well "buffalo idiot" to you. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

haha, you guys are nuts!!


----------



## fish_doc

chipmunk, HA That reminds me 
I once knew a monk named chip. The story goes somthing like this. He was walking around the monostary when all of a sudden. ...


----------



## fish_doc

Sorry I got sidetracked. Anyway. What were we talking about? Oh yea happy birthday.


----------



## solar-ton

mine is december 33rd lol


----------



## fish_doc

Ah ha! we caught you. There is in our world. We found you out baby_baby. Now we know you are a alian.


----------



## mlefev

Happy b-day fish_doc and fishymom!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: guys!!! Hope you had a great one!! :-D


----------



## fishfreaks

:fun: Happy Birthday OldSalt :hbd:


----------



## Lydia

happy birthday TOS!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Have a good one OldSalt!


----------



## fish_doc

As tiny tim says 
Happy birthday everyone. 
OK almost but not quite.


----------



## fish_doc

New birthdays today. 

Mobydock (20), C14104070 (19), razor (16)

Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Lydia

happy bday yall!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: guys!!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: fishnut2!! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## fish_doc

Happy birthday fishboy. Dont go to crazy at your party and let us know what goodies you get.


----------



## Lydia

:fun: happy birthday!


----------



## fishboy

i just got cash to buy new fish . Thanks for wishing me a happy birthday


----------



## fish_doc

Cash is good. It is everyones favorite color sometimes the size is wrong though. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: fishboy!


----------



## fish_doc

And only 218 days till mine. You had better start saving for my gift now. LOL


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy birthday Ravekiss, have a good one!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: to you!!!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Happy birthday


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy Birthday Tank_girl!


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

HAPPY BIRTHDAY babybaby and RTAllen!!! :hbd:


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy birthday!


----------



## fish_doc

Hmmm I did not know it was baby_babys birthday. LOL 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 U


----------



## Lydia

Happy birthday to you,
You belong in a zoo,
You look like a monkey,
And you smell like one too!

LOL jk....Happy bday!


----------



## Cichlid Man

_Happy birthday too you,
I went to the zoo,
I saw a fat monkey,
And I thought it was you!_

Lol! JK...........!


----------



## fish_doc

Now its time for a shout to 

Beerleader 

wishing you a happy birthday.


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: Hope you have a good one!

BTW...how was the move?


----------



## Beerleader

Wow Happy Bday to you to Baby-Baby! I had a great bday as well. I went out on Saturday night and visited w/ all my old cronies from the bars I worked at. It was all good fun. I hated turning 32, made me feel OLD. But I still feel like i'm 21 hehe. At least I acted like I was 21 lol. 

I hope you had a great bday as well!

And I give SNAPS to Fishforums for sending me a bday wish in my email, I woke up to so many little emails saying HAppy bday and enjoyed getting one from the forum...so thanks!!!! Made me feel Speeecial.


----------



## Beerleader

If you were talking to me fishfreaks about the move, not sure if anyone else moved. But my move went perfect w/ the discus. It was so much easier than I thought. The worst part was lugging all those 5 gallon buckets of water lol. But other than that the fish were fine. Since it was so close I decided just to put them in buckets also and we got the tank down and back up in just a few hours so it went really smooth. Now we are in the new house and things are dandy. 

I did actual lose a Discus 2 nights ago after a year. I think he just had something wrong. He always acted strange, barely grew, and the other ones picked on him. He was the albino one, really cute but seemed problematic from the day we got him. So sad to say I found him stuck to the filter when I woke up the other day  So he got buried so I'm down to 9. But that was 6 weeks after the move. He just looked really thin and barely ate most of the time, so not sure what was ever wrong with him. I treated him for parasites just in case but it didn't change things. 

Anyway thanks for all the bday wishes!


----------



## Beerleader

fish_doc said:


> Now its time for a shout to
> 
> Beerleader
> 
> wishing you a happy birthday.


Thanks FISH DOC!! I appreciate the shout out!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy Birthday Flyngriff.


----------



## flynngriff

Thanks!

I feel old...


----------



## sonofbreeder

happy birthday to ashelythegreat too


----------



## Lydia

Happy birthday flynngriff and ashleythegreat!


----------



## Beerleader

Happy Bday Flynn and Ashley!!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: guys!! Sorry i missed it. :hbd: skuba kid


----------



## Cichlid Man

HB Larry-T!  Have a good one.


----------



## fish_doc

HB LT LOL


----------



## Martina

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Max & Sbaggy :fun:


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: guys!!


----------



## sonofbreeder

:hbd: Cichlid Man how old are you?


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: cichlidman!! :fun:


----------



## Cichlid Man

Thanks guys! I'm 23. I'm getting a Soft shell turtle tonight from the LFS for my BD, hopefully will have a party on the weekend!


----------



## Beerleader

Happy BDAY CMAN! I hope you have a great one!


----------



## Guest

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOO!
hope ya enjoy it!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

wow, todays a birthday day... Happyy Birfffday CM!!!!!!

along withhh:
CM2, anectine17 , Jenner , Mlingle , StinaUIUC!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Happy Birthday, Cichlid Man! Everybody loves you!


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy Birthday DUSTIN323! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Have a good one Dustin! :hbd:


----------



## Lydia

Happy belated birthday CM! 

:hbd: DUSTIN323!


----------



## DUSTIN323

Thanks Ya'll I'm 18 today


----------



## Georgia Peach

Happy late Birthday CM! sorry I missed it!


----------



## Beerleader

Happy Bday or late bday Dustin! 18 is a good one  Hope you enjoy, you'll be 30 before you know it heheh


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: shev hope you have a good one!


----------



## Beerleader

Happy Bday Shev! Hope its a good one!


----------



## Fishfirst

Happy B-day shev!


----------



## Cichlid Man

:hbd: Shev!


----------



## DUSTIN323

Beerleader said:


> Happy Bday or late bday Dustin! 18 is a good one  Hope you enjoy, you'll be 30 before you know it heheh


Yeah! LOL, thanks
:hbd: , SHEV


----------



## shev

lol thanks, I'll watch out for the chipmunks. its the big 17


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: wildtiger!


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy birthday eurasian32 :hbd:


----------



## Cliffizme2

I turn 22 on Jan 31.


----------



## Matt201985

My b-day was january 16th, the big 21, what fun that was, lol


----------



## euRasian32

fishfreaks said:


> Happy birthday eurasian32 :hbd:


THANKS!

i got a bunch of 360 games and some money to blow. I spent 150 bucks on 30 lbs of african rootwood, and a pair of skate shoes.

It sounds like i just turned 15, but i turned 31 on saturday.


----------



## euRasian32

thanks

i've been going to work, school, paralegal classes through work, snowboarding, skating, gaming

i also had my home pc crash and i got a new one, and we've got these new firewalls at work so i'm on a laptop with a T1 right now


----------



## Beerleader

Happy Late Bday Eurasian!!! Long time no see!

How is that gorgeous Arrow doin? how big is she now?


----------



## Cichlid Man

Baby_Baby said:


> Happy birthday, Simpte:cake:


Yeah, have a good one Simpte.


----------



## Georgia Peach

Happy Birthday Simpte!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: simpte!! Have a good one!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: emguppies!!


----------



## Fishystarter

:fish: Hope you have a w=very happy birthday:fun: :cake:


----------



## fishfreaks

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: lotsoffish, hope that you have a good one!


----------



## Osiris

Happy B-day! May fish not end up in your pockets 

Have a good one! 

-Mala


----------



## KRIBS

Happy birthday mang. I wish you the best.

:fish: :fish: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :fish: :fish:


----------



## craftyflalady

:hbd: :hbd: HaPPy Birthday Pete! Hope your day is a great one, and wish you many more "Fishy Years" :hbd: :hbd:


----------



## wildtiger

Happy Birthday Pete!


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Georgia Peach

Wishing aquaboy and unclerick666 a happy birthday!


----------



## fishfreaks

:hbd: Aquaboy and unclerick666


----------



## FortWayneFish

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach

Wishing Awesome kid, joise4, kelppaddie and Fishnoob78 a happy birthday!!


----------



## Georgia Peach

Wishing Awesome kid, joise4, kelppaddie and Fishnoob78 a happy birthday!!


----------



## fishfreaks

Georgia Peach said:


> Wishing Awesome kid, joise4, kelppaddie and Fishnoob78 a happy birthday!!


Happy Birthday! :hbd:


----------



## Osiris

Happy Birthday kribs!! Go blow out a candle!:cake:


----------



## Osiris

*Happy B-day LD! Now i hope you get some corals on your b-day with a girl that jumps out of a cake, they better show up i billed reefneck for it *


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy Birthday Level!


----------



## leveldrummer

haha, thanks guys!! mala, you should have told me they were shipping them!! the coral sat in the sun all day and baked and died. and so did the cake. maybe next year!! lol


----------



## Ringo

Woo-Hoo!!! only 8 days till mine!!!!


----------



## Ringo

:hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: :hbd: 2 meeeee!!!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy Birthday Shaggy!


----------



## Osiris

Happy Birthday ReefNeck! I got a glimpse of what's happening tonite:


----------



## Fishfirst

Happy Birthday The OLD Salt!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yeah Happy Birthday. Doing anything big?


----------



## flamingo

HB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

Happy Birthday Cichlid_Man


----------



## Ringo

Happy Birthenday Nelson 
:fun: 
Now I want 2 large slices of cake with a scoop of pumpkin, and a scoop of blueberry ice-cream


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Nelson! :hbd:


----------



## Guest

Thank you Beki! *hugs*


----------



## harif87

Happy Birthday Kristen !! 
I think you should change "Freshwater Tank Addict" under your username to "Finally Legal"


----------



## Guest

Thanks Morris! That is a great idea!


----------



## Ringo

Happy Birthday Genn!


Happy Birthday Kristen!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Happy Birthday MrMoby and Flamingo. Both on the same day!


----------



## Guest

Wow, CM. Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Vinny

:fun: Happy Birthday Sowilu! 

Heh, your Eighteen; now an adult! (Yay!).


----------



## Sowilu

Thank you Vinny!


----------



## Guest

Happy Bday Sowilu!!


----------



## Sowilu

Thank you JOM20!


----------



## Guest

:cake: :cake: :cake: 

Happy b-day to you
happy b-day to you
happy b-day dear Sowilu
happy b-day to you!!!!

:cake: :cake: :cake:


----------



## Sowilu

LOL love the song!!! Thank you


----------



## Osiris

Happy Birthday Reefneck! May u get lots of gifts!


----------



## Reefneck

Osiris said:


> Happy Birthday Reefneck! May u get lots of gifts!


Thank you very much Marty!

The best gift I have is to still be alive and with my family!


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Marty!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingo

Happy Birthday Mary!


----------



## Reefneck

Happy Birthday Osiris! May u get lots of gifts!


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Marty! Have a good one!


----------



## Osiris

Thanks  O yea, jetskin 60+mph all weekend on lakes, was a blast


----------



## Gourami Swami

Happy B-day mark (Phantom_Cichlid), grats on turning 18!


----------



## Guest

Osiris said:


> Thanks  O yea, jetskin 60+mph all weekend on lakes, was a blast


Sounds awesome! I've only been jetskiing once, but only as a passenger unfortunately...lol
I'd love to play around with one for a day or two.


----------



## Guest

Happy B-day Katie!! the big 1-7....ooooo ur gettin OLD


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Katie!!!!!

:fun: :hbd: :fun: :hbd:


----------



## flamingo

Happy Bday Special K!


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday, Katie!  Have fun!


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Bear!!


----------



## Ice Prince

Happy b-day bear!


----------



## Guest

Happy Bday Bear! Hope its awesome!


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday Bear, man, sir! :razz:


----------



## flamingo

Happy birthday nate, you wookie xD


----------



## Guest

Happy Birthday, Nate!


----------



## Guest

NATE!!! 

Happy bday!!!!!


----------



## Ricker

YAY I hope people remember my B-Day. July 21st. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Happy belated birthday to the really tall Canadian guy


----------



## guppyart

thanks guys


----------



## Ron the handyman

Looks like ya'll missed mine  R.


----------



## Guest

Aww....happy belated b,day, Ron!


----------



## joe kool

happy late b-day Ron ... BTW ... how do your know your Tetra's noses are runny? 

:lol:


----------



## Phantom_Ram

Happy birthday to Albino_101.
Yeah I just noticed and wanted to be the first to wish you a happy birthday!


----------



## Obsidian

Happy birthday Albino  Hope it is an awesome one!!


----------



## Kyoberr

Happy birthday to me! Yay 18!


----------



## Pareeeee

Yes and Happy Birthday to me today (17th) as well. :fun:


----------



## Kurtfr0

Happy birthdayy pareeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buggy

:hbd::cake: HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO PAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE:cake: :hbd:


----------



## trashion

Happy birthday, Pareee


----------



## StripesAndFins

happy b-day Pareeeeeeeeeee. 

BTW: Why are there so many "e"s in your name? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kurtfr0

gil_ong Happy birthday D00D!

SAF WHAT? Pareeeee I don't see Y's!Or am I missing something.


----------



## StripesAndFins

sorry ment "e"s


----------



## Kurtfr0

Happy birthday mvm2691.

Lols for the epicness.


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday!


----------



## konstargirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:

Marie, woops62
Tim37
GilllovesGaz
cas501
CroW
missi
sonicscape
frazzlerock5
tokameaki
Symbolic47
maryhughes86
Zankara
bsautococker
and knotblonde877

Wish you guys the best. =D


----------



## konstargirl

Sorry for double posting. Happy birthday to:

lilliana (57), brumby (52), disco (41), LunaCat (35), Gracie6363 (31), Matt201985 (25), rustyag08 (24), and PEVINE (21)

Wsih you guys the best.


----------

